#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Travel the World Travellers Tales Forum >  >  Canadiana Winter and Summer pics

## MarilynMonroe

So since lulu asked me to do a pic thread, I thought I had better get to it. 
Some pics from this last year in Canada both winter and summer. The winter was brutal as I haven't experienced one like this in five years. Brutally cold and icy, but I did get out a bit. 


Skating on the Rideau Canada in Ottawa, Ontario. This is a pretty famous canal.. I believe it is the second longest canal in the world, and in the winter they freeze it and you can skate 7.8 kms. I have skated it both ways one time.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

Every year they have an ice festival where sculptures from around the world compete for the best ice sculpture.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

The detail in some of these are really amazing.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

They light them up at night.




Here he is finishing smoothing it out with an iron.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

The tree in my front yard last winter.. biggest christmas tree on the street.  :Smile: 




You can barely see this pine tree.

----------


## happynz

Crikey! These photos make me want to make some stew and warm bread. brrr... lol

Where I am today it's around 42°C. It is supposed to get hotter towards the end of the week. So yeah, I'd not mind some of that rugging up weather as a bit of a break from the heat. Maybe not six months of snow, but a week or so would be a welcome change.

----------


## Chittychangchang

I've heard Canada  has extreme Winters and Summers.

Nice pics, much prefer Summer pictures though as i'm not a fan of the cold.

Thanks for taking the time to share.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

^^Yeah, haha.. the winters are pretty long from Nov to March. It is a nice break from the heat though. 
^Thanks, Chitty. I'll get to more soon. I'm more of a summer person as well,  but in winter skating and skiing are fun.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

I visit a few casinos near me now and then.. always fun.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

I went cross country skiing for the first time in years with my buddy who is a pro at it. No big hills this time round.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

Happy to be home, in clean air.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

Took a trip to Toronto last summer.. Buddahas's territory.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

The new cannabis store 'The Hunny Pot' was just opening.. the lines were long to get inside.




I didn't even know what was going on as I was walking past and asked what the line up was for.

----------


## Chittychangchang

Your coat matches your eye colour  :Smile:

----------


## panama hat

'Cool' pics, thank you, PB

----------


## Loy Toy

I just turned my aircon off whilst looking at those pictures.

Great pics!

----------


## MarilynMonroe

Thanks LT and PH and for the greens. I’ll get to more soon.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

Chitty's on my bike reminded me of all the pics I have from my bike rides this summer. 


This is in my hometown, there is a trail along the river that is a gorgeous ride. I haven't done the whole thing yet, it is a long trail. 
https://www.ontariobybike.ca/great-p...06-23-20-41-27








The newish bridge to the USA in the distant background. I often go across, just for fun (eat and shop), even though I lose a lot on the CAD dollar.

----------


## MarilynMonroe



----------


## MarilynMonroe

My hybrid bike

----------


## happynz

Are mossies a problem in the summer?

----------


## panama hat

I remember as a child we used to drive over to Canada for the weekend frequently . . . if only the winters weren't so cold

----------


## Chittychangchang

Do you get out on your bike much PB?

Nice part of the world,Tip top pics!!

----------


## MarilynMonroe

^This summer I biked at least three times a week, usually more. I was living right on the bike path, so I'd get up go either way or both and clock about 15-20kms almost every day. Longest ride this summer was 42 kms, and an amazing ride. Bike is away now, using my new car more often and weather is getting cool. Yourself?




> Are mossies a problem in the summer?


They can be a nuisance. They are worse at certain times of the year. They are worse if you are near water or the bush.

----------


## Saint Willy

A little random, but nice to see some pictures of a different part of the world.

----------


## Chittychangchang

Indeed, always interesting to see other members part of the world.

----------


## Neverna

They are nice photos too. What camera or phone did you use, TB?

----------


## MarilynMonroe

^Iphone 6 believe it or not. Thanks 
I have more pics, I just have to find them and download them to imgur because of the new picture thingy.

----------


## Saint Willy

Or just upload straight to the post?

----------


## Jack meoff

^?...

----------


## Saint Willy

This version of the forum software means you do not need to upload to a separate site, just click attach.

Or has the flaky broad not figured that out yet?

----------


## panama hat

> Or has the flaky broad not figured that out yet?


I think most have not figured that out yet . . . including me, because it doesn't work like that . . . friggin rasssafrigginrassa

----------


## Chittychangchang

> This version of the forum software means you do not need to upload to a separate site, just click attach.
> 
> Or has the flaky broad not figured that out yet?


No need for name calling.

I concurr, you can attach the pics directly from your phone.
However they show up as a thumbnail and you have to click on the pic to view it full size.

Keep up the good work ON!

----------


## MarilynMonroe

^Ya, exactly. I'd rather not just post the thumbnail and take the time to do it properly through imgur so the pics are larger to view.
Go Flake yourself, KW.

----------


## MarilynMonroe



----------


## MarilynMonroe



----------


## Dillinger

Nice pics. Wheres the Mounties? Green owed  :Smile:

----------


## MarilynMonroe



----------


## MarilynMonroe

> Nice pics. Wheres the Mounties? Green owed


Thanks..haha, we don't see mounties around that much here. I have seen them on Canada day all dressed in red, with brown hats. If you really want to see a mountie, I can find one for ya. Didn't know you were into men with hats.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

^The Ottawa river from the Ottawa side. Across the river is Gatineau, Quebec. I ride on the trail along the water on both sides.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

A few pics from Canada day.. a male and female mountie for Dill.  :Wink: 



Parliament Hill in the background and the rideau canal. This is where you will find the senate and Justin Trudeau.



My shirt says, Canadian girls kick ass!  :Smile:

----------


## MarilynMonroe

^The right building in the background is the Chateau Laurier. A very expensive hotel.



The Rideau Canal that they freeze over to skate on in the winter.




Parliament Hill




The war memorial. God Bless our fallen peacekeepers.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

The national gallery of Canada



This gigantic bronze spider is named Maman.



The Chateau Laurier hotel

----------


## MarilynMonroe

Ottawa is a very bikeable city with many bike paths and green spaces. I lived there for 11 years, went to school there as well.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

Parliament from the Gatineau, Quebec side.

----------


## panama hat

The best thing about working in Boston was escaping to Vieux Québec or Montreal on weekends . . . culture in North America exists  :Smile:

----------


## Jack meoff

Great pics.

----------


## HuangLao

> The best thing about working in Boston was escaping to Vieux Québec or Montreal on weekends . . . culture in North America exists


Indeed.
....and Toronto might match. 
Probably, the most diverse; civilised; and fashionably upscale major city in North America.

Stunning pics, love.
Well done.
 :Smile:

----------


## MarilynMonroe

^Thanks guys^^. 




> The best thing about working in Boston was escaping to Vieux Québec or Montreal on weekends . . . culture in North America exists


Montreal is an awesome city for sure. I'll post pics from there later. Thanks

----------


## MarilynMonroe

A few boating pics and pics from my trip to Montreal a few years ago. 




I am on a friend's boat and we often see ships in the channel between Canada and the USA. 






I love being on the water on a boat.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

Notre Dame Basilica in old Montreal. These pics are for PH. 




At night

----------


## MarilynMonroe

The old port in old Montreal. 








Bonsecours market




You often see horse carriages. You can pay money to go around in one. Montreal is a very romantic city. It reminds me of Quebec City.

----------


## Chittychangchang

[QUOTE=MarilynMonroe;4006040]Notre Dame Basilica in old Montreal. These pics are for PH. 




Nice shot, capturing the bird between the towers.

----------


## panama hat

> These pics are for PH.


 Thank you  :Wink: 

Nice pics (have you posted some of these before, years ago? A few seem familiar)

It was so good to eat real food, see celsius and km/h readings and actually be exposed to international news . . . special affinity with the français Québécois, keeping their language and traditions while fairly well surrounded by 350 million anglos

----------


## MarilynMonroe

^^Thanks, Dahling. Mwah!  :Wink: 
^Cheers, Ph. The Quebecers in Montreal speak mostly French (50%), and about 22% are English speakers. However, Montreal is one of the most bilingual cities in Canada (60% can speak both English and French).

----------


## MarilynMonroe

Chinatown in Montreal







Maple Syrup , yum!

----------


## MarilynMonroe

I found some pictures of a bike ride I did a few years ago with my bestie. The ride was on a trail called P'etit Train Du Nord in Quebec. The trail was an old train track made into a bike path. A 200 km trail, that we did in four days. We stayed three nights along the way at bed and breakfast places along the trail. 

Real northern wilderness up this way. This is where we started. 




















They made old train cars as rest stops with benches inside.




That is our bikes  all packed with a couple paniers each.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

We stayed at that Ours Bleu hotel one night. 





One day out of four it rained like a sum a bitch.. We had no choice but to carry on in the rain, as there was nowhere to stop for long. Thank god we had ponchos.

----------


## MarilynMonroe



----------


## MarilynMonroe

Here we are coming into Mont Tremblant which is a famous ski resort/mountain and a really beautiful place.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

( hope I'm not boring anyone)








We spotted a deer in the woods.












This is where we stayed for a few nights.

----------


## Chittychangchang

A cyclists hotel, brilliant.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

^They had the ironman going on that same weekend, hence the ironman flags etc.  :Smile: 
Great place for food and beer as well on the patio.  :Smile:

----------


## MarilynMonroe

> A cyclists hotel, brilliant.


Let me know if you want to see more pics. I have loads more of Mont Tremblant, etc.

----------


## panama hat

> Let me know if you want to see more pics. I have loads more of Mont Tremblant, etc.



Of course, thanks for going to the trouble of posting them all.

----------


## Chittychangchang

Brilliant pics, you're a natural photographer.
Yes,keep them coming.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

Aw thanks, Chitty. Sorry, I've been so busy lately to add more. So we made it to Mont Tremblant. 

Took the cable car up.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

Well I seem to be getting an javascript void error and it freezes for me when I try to post pics from the URL. I'll have to just try posting from my computer for now.

----------


## panama hat

To make them full size just click on them and that will open another window for you to choose size, alignment etc...

----------


## MarilynMonroe

^Ta.. I'll just post them small this time.

The little village at the base of Mount Tremblant.









matching moose pj's.  :Smile:

----------


## MarilynMonroe

Huuge chair






The also have go carts at the base, which we went on. Fun times!

----------


## MarilynMonroe

Unique car spotted on the road.


Back on the trail, one day to go. Paniers covered in case of rain.






The best and longest bike ride I have ever done.... ironically I had this planned to do a week after returning from China where I was still kind of jet lagged.

----------


## Chittychangchang

Did you buy a set? :Smile: 

Loving the pics, looks like some fantastic cycling in your neck of the woods!

I need a Tardis to take me there for a day so i can cycle that trail.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

^Thanks hun, you don't need a tardis, you can just fly. I have extra space   :Wink: 
I didn't buy a set.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

It's fall in Canada. Did a fall bike ride yesterday even though it was 10 degrees celcius outside.

----------


## Joe 90

> It's fall in Canada. Did a fall bike ride yesterday even though it was 10 degrees celcius outside.
> 
> Attachment 39916
> 
> 
> Attachment 39917
> 
> Attachment 39918
> 
> ...


Cool pics and thread, thanks for taking the time to share.

----------


## Saint Willy

> Cool pics and thread, thanks for taking the time to share.


2.5 years ago. 

And she's flounced already so will not see this thank you.

----------


## tomcat

> And she's flounced already


...however, she lurks and silently acknowledges the praise...as is her wont...

----------


## Saint Willy

Fair point.

----------


## russellsimpson

::doglol::

----------

